# Solar Panels Wanted Motril



## chuzupop (Apr 1, 2009)

Does anyone have any 75/80 or 100 watt 12 volt solar panels for sale near Motril?:clap2:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chuzupop said:


> Does anyone have any 75/80 or 100 watt 12 volt solar panels for sale near Motril?:clap2:


Not my area I'm afraid so cant help
If you dont mind me asking, what are you going to use them for. I've often considered going solar, but our house was pre Solar ready


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

*Solar panels*

You would need at least 3 panels to run comfordably
also would need batteries to store the power. Below is a guide
as to how much power is needed for household or boat items. 

http://www.boatus.com/boattech/SolarPanels.htm


----------

